# Is there anywhere in the Midlands where egg sharing is still going ahead?



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi, I had IVF last year with a share/donor egg at Burton. Unfortunately I had an ectopic pregnancy. However I have been told the waiting list for another egg cannot be quantified because there are very few donors due to the new anonimity rules.
Thanks for reading this!
Sammi


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Sam

I am in the Midlands too and am in the same position as you - I was wondering where to go to participate in egg sharing.  I have posted a thread on here asking if anyone knows where to start looking for clinics that are participating but didnt get any responses.

I had a look on google  and I have asked for details from the BMI Priory Hospital (Edgbaston, Birmingham) and also from a place called St Jude's Clinic.  I am under the Birmingham Women's Hospital and I know they participate in Egg Donation.

I have a DD from a previous relationship so we are having to go private.  We havent been to see our fertility consultant yet so I am not sure of the next steps.

Are you going to be a donor or recipient - you are more than welcome to a couple of my eggs!!!!!!  It such a shame we cant just do that isnt it.  I read somewhere that there is an average 60 people on the waiting list for eggs at any given time!!!  Its awful - I have no problems with the anonimity rules and that "knock on the door" situation as I would like to know that I had helped someone.

Anyway hopefully talk to you again.
"see" you soon
Nicki xx


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

hi ya
i know they still do it at midland fertility in aldridge
caz xx


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi thanks for the replies!

Nicki, I am looking to be a recipient. 
I had seen the adverts for the Priory, but I don't know where St.Jude's is. 

Aldridge is also a possibility as I did go there first but had no treatment. I have spoken to them and the waiting list is maybe 18 months. If you have a friend/relative to donate eggs then it's much quicker. I'm not sure if this applies to egg-sharing with a friend?!

Bye for now -  I am off on holiday for a week,

Samxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi sammid  

st judes is at penn just outside wolverhampton  i did two eggshares at the b womens and they still do it now all the best to u nikki xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All
Im currently at Bham womens on egg sharing programme..(not sure if you know but) they will only see you through GP refferal even if you are paying..... your GP will have to write to them..

I thought the Priory was expensive!! and couldnt afford the fees...

Has anyone got any feedback of the Bham Womens and treatment??  

Good luck all

Als xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi als 

im under dr shariff u?

ive eggshared twice there and im on a fet 2ww as we speak i like wendy the only prob is at b womens is i dont think they have much time for u  how many cycles have you done this is my 5th    so hoping this is the one   i never see anybody in the waiting room its always only me waiting   i must smell  well take care and good luck    nikki


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Nikki   I know what you mean about the waiting room, there are more staff than patients.....   and also there seems to be a lack of time for patients....
I have never met the doctor only the nurse....    

There is one question you may be able to answer for me... where do patients go for egg collection...is there wards in the clinic or do patients go to other dept's/wards  

This is my first attempt and im not holding up much hope   already expecting the worst and im only on day 6 on injections......  need to be more positive!!!  It seems there is little chance on the first attempt of getting a BFP...

I hope your 2ww turns out to be a BFP! good luck... keep in touch and let me know what happens... sending you lots and lots of       

I am totally emotional about the whole experience and today I have been crying and laughing at the same time (i think i have lost the plot)


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI ALS200 

SENT U AN IMAIL  XX


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. I am at Care Northampton and they do egg shares.
Hope this helps
Stacy


----------

